
Hackers Can Break into an iPhone Just by Sending a Text - Elof
https://www.wired.com/story/imessage-interactionless-hacks-google-project-zero/
======
tlb
Original source at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20639999](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20639999)

